# Maternity leave for international surrogacy



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Can any of you help us with this? We are really concerned that the new maternity leave rights for parents through surrogacy coming into force next April have some serious problems for parents with children born abroad.

http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/blog/maternity-leave-will-fail-parents-through-international-surrogacy-unless-we-act-now

We need to find as many affected intended parents as we can, and particularly any willing to speak to the press.

Please email us at [email protected] if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wanted to update anyone reading this thread that the Minister has reconsidered and has said that parents through surrogacy will be entitled to maternity/adoption leave from birth regardless of whether their child is born in the UK or overseas. Common sense prevails


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

This is brilliant!!!


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

That is amazing news. Big Thank You Natalie for all your hard work


----------

